# Mag lite where to buy a new one



## Woodchuckswife (Oct 24, 2014)

Where to buy a new mag lite my old one just burnt up, I turned it on and it started to smoke and crackle. I look at one on RBI , and could not beleve the price since I bought the last one.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Kind of obsolete with newer LED and Li batteries, unless you are a watchman and need a Billy club.

There are some newer designs and equal in quality. Search Amazon/WalMart/etc for "high brightness flashlight"

This is one of many similar to mine. ( A Semlos) 
https://www.amazon.com/Rechargeable-LED-Flashlight-Handheld-Spotlight/dp/B08JKDQFS8/ref=sr_1_50?dchild=1&keywords=high+brightness+flashlight&qid=1611665005&sr=8-50

I see one that is actually 90,000 Lumens! Most use standard Li cells, so if a battery goes bad, they are replaceable.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah, if you don't need it as a weapon, the little LED ones are awesome, and dare I say… that Harbor Freight has some pretty good inexpensive ones, regularly on sale or with a coupon, I think I have a half dozen around the house just because they are handy, and usually only $5


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

When I need a flash light, I need LIGHT! I find the switches and contacts in the cheap ones to oxidize so when you need the light, it won't work. Around the house at night, my wife used an old Ridgid light that came with a drill. I have an old Makita from a kit that works too, but these are just "flashlight bright" not the "Oh my god" bright I want when I really need to see something. It took about three tries ot get a headlight bright enough to actually use.


----------



## Woodchuckswife (Oct 24, 2014)

I am not talking about a flash lite ,I need one that fits on a RBI scroll saw . Chuck


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Do you mean a magnetic mount light?


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Something like this? https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/shop/tools/workshop/lighting/71189-magnetic-mount-led-work-light?item=15J7701


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I have one of those lights similar to the LV light. I don't recommend it It works great but I frequently forget to turn it off and come back in the morning to find the batteries nearly worn down which gets expensive unless you use rechargeable batteries. I would rather have a corded light.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

LOL - lots of difference between a Mag-lite flashlight and one of those circular magnifying work lamps! For the later through, you can get them all over the place - Amazon, Home Depot, WalMart, etc… they are everywhere.

Just a note: I have one of the magnifying ones on my Hegner, and I have just a plain articulated arm light on my Delta. I rarely, if ever, use the magnifying part of the lamp - and pretty much just use it as a light source; same as the non magnifying one on my Delta. YMMV.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## JohnDon (Mar 14, 2015)

Assuming that the OP wants a magnetic mount work light, do a search for "Sewing machine light". I got 2 led lights on Amazon for $17, with magnetic (with adhesive discs included, if desired) base, flexible gooseneck, and bright leds. One is on my scroll saw, the other on my band saw. Both work great. They are not battery powered- need to plug in.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Grizzly has several styles:

T26544 - LED Light with 40 lb. Mag Base and Flexible Arm
T26546 - High Intensity LED Light with Universal Mag Base
G5683 - Magnetic Base Light
H7801 - Desk / Benchtop Lamp


----------

